# memtest for 64 bit?



## wcdolphin

Really noobish question, but I cannot find memtest for 64 bit windows...Anyone have a link? I just grabbed another 6 gb of OCZ DDR3 putting me to 12 GB







, time to test if all is well at stock


----------



## Smykster

Burn the memtest .iso to a cd and boot from that CD.


----------



## KILLER_K

I use mine on my jump drive best way and the fastest. As it doesn't matter the program is run in dos, that is why you cant find it saying x32/x64 anywhere.

Quote:

* Download - Pre-Compiled Bootable ISO (.zip)
http://www.memtest.org/download/4.00...+-4.00.iso.zip

* Download - Pre-Compiled EXE file for USB Key (Pure DOS)
http://www.memtest.org/download/4.00...+-4.00.exe.zip

* Download - Pre-Compiled package for Floppy (DOS - Win)
http://www.memtest.org/download/4.00....00.floppy.zip


----------



## MADMAX22

The one listed is my choice and it does very well since it happens before you boot. This will also let you know of memory errors before you boot so that you dont corupt your OS due to memory issues. Even when extreme ocing I will run this for a couple of minutes to see if I can boot or not. Its very useful.

The in windows memory tester will also work in 64bit just fine if you wanna run a long term in windows memory test. This does not protect your OS if your really unstable.


----------



## cdabexx

I did the exact same thing you did, I had 4 gigs of ddr3 1600 ram. Anyway I bought 8 more gigs, same kind, just to see if 12 gigs made any difference and it was on sale at Newegg for only 30 bucks. Anyway it got complicated finding a test for me just like the problem you have so I just went to Control Panel then system then looked to see if it recognized by my pc. Since it showed a total of 12 gigs of system ram, I just assumed it is working as I have never bought any faulty ram yet. I didn't see any noticeable speed difference as the bottleneck was my HDD read/write time. I bought a 128GB SSD that fixed the bottleneck as well. I believe for now that any ram over 6 gigs is most likey overkill.


----------

